# dvds I have not opend yet



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

american Pie
toy story
freddy vs Jason


and a few others


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

pez2002 said:


> american Pie
> toy story
> freddy vs Jason
> 
> and a few others


"Freddy vs Jason" was sooooo bad. Many times even a bad movie can have some good parts, perhaps even humor that makes it "so bad it was good". But, unfortunately, "FvJ" doesn't even rise (or sink, depending on your POV), to that level. After about the 3rd iteration of both the Freddy and Jason vehicles, I started losing interest quickly.


----------

